# Looking for Players in Beaumont, Texas



## Tigit (Nov 12, 2020)

Hello,

Myself and two other have began a new Table Top Gaming group. We will be running a one shot on November 19th which will tie into a new campaign which will not begin until February next year. We are currently looking for Two ( 2 ) more players for this game. Once we begin in February we plan on playing twice a month. The Campaign will be 5th edition D & D set in Faerun on the Sword Coast. The Campaign will be the Descent into Avernus. Anyone interested please contact me here. Hope to hear from you soon.

Nine Fingers


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 13, 2020)

Hey. I'm in Atlanta, but I grew up in Beaumont. I just wanted to wish you good luck in finding players for your group.


----------

